# Startups & Startup Incubators in Dubai



## whaspha (Jul 17, 2011)

I have heard of some internet/tech startups in dubai (GoNabit etc), but not able to find a comprehensive list of these companies. I would appreciate if people familiar with the startup scene can share some info on the following

- Is there a listing (in a blog or somewhere) available of tech startups in Dubai ?
- In which location (Internet city etc) are most of the startups located in Dubai?
- I have heard of 1 startup incubator (SeedStartup) in dubai. Are there any others?
- Anyone familiar with companies implementing Lean startup principles (popularised by Eric Ries)?


----------



## whaspha (Jul 17, 2011)

Are there any folks on the forum who are familiar with the startup scene in Dubai?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry nobody has replied as we are usually quite a helpful bunch but probably like me they have just no idea where to get the info, sorry. Not much help but at least you know we`re not ignoring you now!!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I am very involved in the startup community here.

"Is there a listing (in a blog or somewhere) available of tech startups in Dubai ?"
no, there is not a listing of tech startups

"In which location (Internet city etc) are most of the startups located in Dubai?"
there has been no quantitative analysis completed on this subject

"I have heard of 1 startup incubator (SeedStartup) in dubai. Are there any others?"
Yes.

"Anyone familiar with companies implementing Lean startup principles (popularised by Eric Ries)?"

Yes, but not in the UAE. I'm not a believer in the "principles", but to each his own.

-md000/Mike





whaspha said:


> I have heard of some internet/tech startups in dubai (GoNabit etc), but not able to find a comprehensive list of these companies. I would appreciate if people familiar with the startup scene can share some info on the following
> 
> - Is there a listing (in a blog or somewhere) available of tech startups in Dubai ?
> - In which location (Internet city etc) are most of the startups located in Dubai?
> ...


----------



## whaspha (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you Felix, Mike for your responses.

Mike, I am planning to move to Dubai early 2012 from US and was interested to check out the job market for startups. Are there any specific job sites for Dubai startups or should I be checking the regular job sites like monstergulf, bayt and so on?

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

No, there are no job sites specifically for startups. Usually - even in America - startups are populated through the established business networks of the startup. Hiring through job sites are a last resort.

My advice would be to develop your network here - and be on the ground. Or, even better, start a business yourself in Dubai. The best way to get recognized in the startup community is to establish yourself as an entrepreneur. 

Once you get here on the ground, give me a private message. 

-md000/Mike




whaspha said:


> Thank you Felix, Mike for your responses.
> 
> Mike, I am planning to move to Dubai early 2012 from US and was interested to check out the job market for startups. Are there any specific job sites for Dubai startups or should I be checking the regular job sites like monstergulf, bayt and so on?
> 
> Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## whaspha (Jul 17, 2011)

Mike, thank you for your response. I will definitely send a PM to you when I am in Dubai.

Is arabcrunch a good site to follow the startup scene in Dubai? Any other recommendations?

Also, can you tell me which are the other startup incubators based in Dubai apart from seedstartup?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

whaspha said:


> Mike, thank you for your response. I will definitely send a PM to you when I am in Dubai.
> 
> Is arabcrunch a good site to follow the startup scene in Dubai? Any other recommendations?
> 
> Also, can you tell me which are the other startup incubators based in Dubai apart from seedstartup?


I stopped reading arabcrunch when they...started to go wacko about 18 months ago. Claiming the American government was out to get the site, the founders, and propping up competitors to the site. *shrug* Haven't been back since. 

Other sites...hmmm startup arabia i guess. I really don't read much on the startup "scene". Rather, I take part, meet people, go to events, and keep in contact with others around here.

You should do your own research on startup incubators and then ask relevant questions regarding each one. Lists are abound on the Internet. PM me once you've done your own research (I am reluctant to share my insight and knowledge on this subject in a public forum because this is my competitive advantage for my career.)

-md000/Mike


----------



## whaspha (Jul 17, 2011)

Will check out startuparabia. I don't think I have enough posts on the forum to send a PM yet. I am gathering some info regarding startups & incubators. Will definitely PM you and share with you once I have sufficient info.


----------



## melroy (Oct 2, 2012)

whaspha said:


> I have heard of some internet/tech startups in dubai (GoNabit etc), but not able to find a comprehensive list of these companies. I would appreciate if people familiar with the startup scene can share some info on the following
> 
> - Is there a listing (in a blog or somewhere) available of tech startups in Dubai ?
> - In which location (Internet city etc) are most of the startups located in Dubai?
> ...


You can check out smeinfo.me it has all the info you need


----------

